# *new* Fenix RC15



## kj2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone have more info? RC15 listed on Fenix webpage but can't find more info yet.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 2, 2013)

Funny when this topic is the first result in google for "Fenix RC15". Curious too, I'm in the market for a USB rechargeable NiMH, 14500 or 16340 light.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 2, 2013)

TweakMDS said:


> Funny when this topic is the first result in google for "Fenix RC15". Curious too, I'm in the market for a USB rechargeable NiMH, 14500 or 16340 light.



Thinking more that the RC15 will use the same type of battery as the RC10.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 2, 2013)

Could be, fenix's numbers don't say much about the battery type used. TK15 = 2xCR123 / 18650, E15 = 1xCR123.
Just hoping someone will make a light like the Klarus RS16, but with a normal rubber-capped mini or micro USB port to charge. Fenix seems "mainstream" enough to pull that off, although I'd sooner see them do that with NiMH AA's than with 16340.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Found "something" ; http://translate.google.nl/translat...http://lumenhouse.ru/news/fenix_rc15/&act=url 

Translated from Russian to English.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 20, 2013)

Found some more, translated from Russian to English


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice  - do wonder what the intensity will be.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 20, 2013)

> The sequence of the mode dial is: Turbo → → Medium → Minimum → Maximum.


This sounds strange, you think it's just a bad translation?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> This sounds strange, you think it's just a bad translation?



Think it is. Google translate not that great


----------



## sbbsga (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if it will be using normal 18650 or Fenix's own ARB-L1.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2013)

sbbsga said:


> I wonder if it will be using normal 18650 or Fenix's own ARB-L1.



There own battery. Had a prototype is my hands, and it was using the same battery has the RC10. It also uses the same charging-dock.


----------



## sbbsga (Jan 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> There own battery. Had a prototype is my hands, and it was using the same battery has the RC10. It also uses the same charging-dock.



I see. Thanks.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Think it is. Google translate not that great


Indeed, it seems to be Turbo _→_ Minimum _→_ Medium _→_ Maximum.
I think it would be around 20.000-25.000 lux.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Like the looks of the RC15. Hope Fenix will release it soon.


----------



## twl (Jan 20, 2013)

I like Fenix, but I don't think that this is one of their better efforts.
I strongly dislike the appearance, and I don't like the UI, and also don't like side switches, and I'd rather charge my batteries in my own charger.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2013)

twl said:


> I like Fenix, but I don't think that this is one of their better efforts.
> I strongly dislike the appearance, and I don't like the UI, and also don't like side switches, and I'd rather charge my batteries in my own charger.



What do you don't like about the UI? It's still low-med-high-turbo.


----------



## twl (Jan 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> What do you don't like about the UI? It's still low-med-high-turbo.



Well, it doesn't seem to say that.
It seems to say Turbo first.

But even if the UI is Low first, I just could never buy this light for the other reasons I mentioned.
This is definitely one of the ugliest looking lights that I have ever seen in my entire life.
I like the looks of many Fenix lights, but not this one.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2013)

twl said:


> Well, it doesn't seem to say that.
> It seems to say Turbo first.
> 
> But even if the UI is Low first, I just could never buy this light for the other reasons I mentioned.
> ...


Everybody has his own opinion about looks. 
The light will probably have mode memory so you can start in the mode you like.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote from the website:


> Intelligent memory circuit mode
> Lantern remembers the last mode of brightness. He does not remember blinking mode. The next time the lights turn on at the last selected before turning off mode, the brightness.


They say that it has mode memory for the normal output modes, not for the blinky modes.
So yes it has probably mode memory.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 20, 2013)

I like aggressive looks


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jan 20, 2013)

Hm, I would have been a bit more interested if the light had a tailswitch. I see using this light as a duty light more than as a daily user. It does look very nice though.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fenix RC15 on shot show


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## dougie (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not adverse to the design of this light but it certainly isn't the best looking one in their line up. Side switches are a personal thing and I like them. The aesthetics aside I can't say I'm impressed by having a turbo of 860 and a high of 350 lumens. It seems to me that the large drop from turbo to high is too much and reduces what could of been a useful light into something for which I personally would now have less use. When you consider that the Nitecore EA4 (which can run quite happily on rechargeable batteries) runs at over 500 lumens on high then this light seems to be inferior. Of course it may be by the time it comes to market that they revise some of the levels but as it stands it won't be on my shopping list!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is on my (to-buy)watch-list 

Have to agree that the tail-cap isn't the best looking one.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jan 21, 2013)

Wait, do the LD22 and PD32 in the back say G2 off to the side? Wonder if they updated those models again.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2013)

SimulatedZero said:


> Wait, do the LD22 and PD32 in the back say G2 off to the side? Wonder if they updated those models again.



Think they talk about gen.2 - so with S2 led.


----------



## sbbsga (Jan 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Think they talk about gen.2 - so with S2 led.



XP-G2?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2013)

sbbsga said:


> XP-G2?



XP-G S2. Like the PD32/PD22 has.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 21, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix RC15 on shot show



Sorry to take it a little off topic, but do you know what the orange/gold/silver light is? It looks like an E01


----------



## kj2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Sorry to take it a little off topic, but do you know what the orange/gold/silver light is? It looks like an E01



Left three are E05, right is E01


----------



## 276 (Jan 24, 2013)

There is a shot show video of it on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAXCjTlPINA


----------



## kj2 (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=rc40specxgkxs.png
Fenix 2013 catalogue https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzpEoN5hWn8xVkRLNmVraTlWNTg/preview?pli=1 

932ft throw, 20200cd, low 9lumens mid 120lumens high 350lumens turbo 860lumens


----------



## UMDTERPS (Feb 7, 2013)

ugh, more proprietary batteries...I love the design though....


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Saw this pic from ShaoloGear in other thread.






See date of the RC15.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Would like to see the same stainless bezel as the one on the RC40. RC15 is the "little" brother of the RC40 imo.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=83&tid=12&cid=1#.UUCZNtYyKpc


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Of course it's a rechargeable light, but only an hour runtime on turbo? That isn't much..

and hey! it can tail-stand


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 13, 2013)

At least you can use any type of 18650 (right?).

Looks really nice, not many rechargeable light that uses an holder as charger.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> At least you can use any type of 18650 (right?).
> 
> Looks really nice, not many rechargeable light that uses an holder as charger.


it uses Fenix own battery.
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=14&tid=16&cid=6#.UUDwrFdHIWY


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 14, 2013)

I see it now, it's special desinged for the rc10/15.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 14, 2013)

Too bad about the battery situation. Many manufactures are going to standard 18650's but charging them via micro or mini usb. Apparently, they're ultra committed to that docking/charging station. As I mentioned in the rc10 review, it doesn't really seem like an enthusiast light but more geared to the LE/first responder crowd.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 15, 2013)

twl said:


> Well, it doesn't seem to say that.
> It seems to say Turbo first.
> 
> But even if the UI is Low first, I just could never buy this light for the other reasons I mentioned.
> ...



so...you don't like the way it looks?


----------



## martinaee (Mar 15, 2013)

dougie said:


> I'm not adverse to the design of this light but it certainly isn't the best looking one in their line up. Side switches are a personal thing and I like them. The aesthetics aside I can't say I'm impressed by having a turbo of 860 and a high of 350 lumens. It seems to me that the large drop from turbo to high is too much and reduces what could of been a useful light into something for which I personally would now have less use. When you consider that the Nitecore EA4 (which can run quite happily on rechargeable batteries) runs at over 500 lumens on high then this light seems to be inferior. Of course it may be by the time it comes to market that they revise some of the levels but as it stands it won't be on my shopping list!





Really? In my humble opinion there is not that much real world difference between the 250-500 lumen range. At least visually not enough to have more than one mode somewhere in that range. For example I would not get a light that had a mode at 250 lumens and then also at 350 lumens. 350 lumens is suddenly not acceptable for the "high mode"? Wow.... sheesh.... a few years ago 350 lumens WAS the turbo mode on only a few lights before the xm-l emitter. The real differences where come at the lower end in my opinion. You need a 3 lumen/40 lumen/150-250 lumen range or so... then blast out whatever you want at the high end... aka ~1000 lumens on the newest xm-l emitters.


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 20, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Begins shipping 3/25/13.
> *$135* shipped to US addresses for BF members. That's over 28% off retail and 10% off our listed price. Free shipping to anywhere in the USA.
> Use coupon code "RC15_CPF".
> If you are LEO, please contact us.
> ...



Found this post on Bladeforums. (http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...chargeable-flashlight?p=11990286#post11990286)


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 22, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> Found this post on Bladeforums. (http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...chargeable-flashlight?p=11990286#post11990286)



That post might also be in the cpfmarketplace. Maybe. ;-)

I finally had a chance to play with these. They came in today. Very sweet. Definitely aimed toward heavy use IMO. The battery is the special Fenix rechargeable. It may be proprietary, but for someone who is in a hurry, I think it's great. Both ends are the same, so you can put the battery in either direction. The end cap has no part in the operation of the light and is anodized inside and out. The instant on strobe takes probably 500ms to actually come on, but it's a neat feature. Strobe turns off immediately after releasing the button. 

Beam wise the spot in the center is very tight, with good ambient flood at the edges. Tint wise it seems like it has a slight hint of purple.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 22, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> That post might also be in the cpfmarketplace. Maybe. ;-)
> 
> I finally had a chance to play with these. They came in today. Very sweet. Definitely aimed toward heavy use IMO. The battery is the special Fenix rechargeable. It may be proprietary, but for someone who is in a hurry, I think it's great. Both ends are the same, so you can put the battery in either direction. The end cap has no part in the operation of the light and is anodized inside and out. The instant on strobe takes probably 500ms to actually come on, but it's a neat feature. Strobe turns off immediately after releasing the button.
> 
> Beam wise the spot in the center is very tight, with good ambient flood at the edges. Tint wise it seems like it has a slight hint of purple.



Is the battery sold with it?

I love the notion of rechargeable...


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, the whole kit and caboodle.

Light, battery, cigarette lighter plug, wall plug, and cradle in a hard shell case.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 22, 2013)

Played with one today at my local shop (while picking up an LD12 G2). Nice, but expensive for what you get.


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 23, 2013)

I really like this type of 'socket' reachargeable flashlights, it's very nice you can just leave it in there en when you need it just pull it out!
Not only usefull in the cupboard(?? I used google translate for it, dont know the name in english, for the dutch guys here I mean 'meterkast').
When the power falls out just reach the flashlight, you always knows that it has a full charge!
But it's also usefull for company's when there is an emergency, or ofcourse for the security guys.


----------



## celler (Mar 24, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> <snip>it's very nice you can just leave it in there en when you need it just pull it out!<snip>



I know that this design is made to do what you suggest, but I never leave a lithium battery in the charger after the charge cycle is complete. I'm sure there are alll sorts of safety measures built in to the Fenix charger, but when dealing with lithium, I feel better with it disconnected. I see no benefit to leaving it on the charger as lithium has very low self-discharge properties. A top off every three months or so should be sufficient for a flashlight that is not used. Also, heat is the enemy of battery life, so the less heat I subject it to (in the charger), the longer it should last. YMMV.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 24, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> I really like this type of 'socket' reachargeable flashlights, it's very nice you can just leave it in there en when you need it just pull it out!
> Not only usefull in the cupboard(?? I used google translate for it, dont know the name in english, for the dutch guys here I mean 'meterkast').
> When the power falls out just reach the flashlight, you always knows that it has a full charge!
> But it's also usefull for company's when there is an emergency, or ofcourse for the security guys.



Hi Thijsco,
I think most will understand that with "cupboard" you mean the place where the "electricity and gas meters" are.
In the Netherlands it is normally a place with a door, as large as a cabinet or a wardrobe.
Many other country's have different solutions.

In that place I keep an old SF E2e with cr123 LiIon batteries. 





They useally have a shelf time of 10 years. Enough for me, but a rechargeable will work very well to. 
I don't know if there is enough experience with the 18650's to know what the life span is.

Rechargeables, if build to the right requirements, are a good solution for job's like LEO, Fire departments, SAR etc.

I have the RC10 in my mobile home on 12v. It only gets a charge when I start the engine (when I ride it) so every few months or so.
Works perfectly and has 7 times more lumens than the E2e.
Both different jobs and both installed in the right place


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 24, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> Hi Thijsco,
> I think most will understand that with "cupboard" you mean the place where the "electricity and gas meters" are.
> In the Netherlands it is normally a place with a door, as large as a cabinet or a wardrobe.
> Many other country's have different solutions.
> ...


That is exactly what I meant! Thanks! :twothumbs

Nice to have some Dutch guys around here .


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 25, 2013)

We Americans know what you mean by cupboard. We use the same terminology. Some people have just heard horror stories about Lithium Ion batteries and are IMO, overly cautious.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just tried out my rc15 this evening. I'm impressed with its size and power. I must say, I compared it to my 2d maglite with the 700 lumen terralux and the terralux looks to be brighter. I'll have to do some throw tests tomorrow evening and make sure. I was limited to about 300 feet this evening. I still love the light though, the RC10 docking station is mounted in my truck and I am using it for the RC15. It's really handy.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can perform the test to compare the RC10, RC15, 700 lum 2D mag, and a 1000 lum 4D mag. The nice thing about the RC15 is its rechargeable and the its much smaller than the mags. Even though that 2D mag is running AA batts.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Test results are in. This test was performed at 75yards which was measured with a Leupold range finder. 

Pic one is the RC10





Pic two is a 2D maglite with 6 AA batts and a terralux 700 lum





Pic three is the RC15





Pic four is a 4D maglite with a rechargeable pack and a 1000 lum terralux





The RC15 looked brighter in person than pic shows but still not as bright as the two maglites


----------



## Joeymt3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Test two was performed with a light meter

Pic one is the RC10





Pic two is the same 2D maglite as used before





Pic three is the RC15





Pic four is the same 4D maglite used above 





Very surprising results. The RC15 wins here big.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 27, 2013)

Funny, the first set of pictures actually makes the RC15 look like it's the under performer but there's obviously a lot of flood in that beam.


P.S. your pictures appear on my screen as 1024x768. If it's not just my settings, you might want to resize them 800x600 before the mods see it. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Funny, the first set of pictures actually makes the RC15 look like it's the under performer but there's obviously a lot of flood in that beam.
> 
> 
> P.S. your pictures appear on my screen as 1024x768. If it's not just my settings, you might want to resize them 800x600 before the mods see it. Just wanted to give you a heads up.



I guess I'm too new to catch what you are hinting at. Are there rules on pixel size? I just upload them from my IPhone. I don't think I have an option to resize. I'll check thou. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dano (Mar 27, 2013)

Just a heads up, the tailcap for the RC10 fits and functions perfectly on the RC15. The added length and tail on/off makes the RC15 a much more manageable light, and it's not so head-heavy with the RC10 tailcap.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 19, 2013)

Infinite Zero said:


> Played with one today at my local shop (while picking up an LD12 G2). Nice, but expensive for what you get.


...and I ended up getting it.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Apr 20, 2013)

Infinite Zero said:


> ...and I ended up getting it.



See, it's a sweet light.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 20, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> See, it's a sweet light.



Was thinking of buying this light, but don't think it will bring much more for me now that I have the Olight M22.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dano (Jun 4, 2013)

I still like mine, but it REALLY needs the RC10 tailcap, which no dealer can get as a seperate part.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I still love mine. It stays in the cradle in my truck. I went to the beach two weeks ago and didn't have to worry about batteries and I had the brightest light out there. I actually shot some video on the beach using the light to watch a fox run by.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Jun 5, 2013)

dano said:


> I still like mine, but it REALLY needs the RC10 tailcap, which no dealer can get as a seperate part.



I have 2 RC10 caps I can let go of. Still trying to get more from China.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts, guys.


----------



## xlight (Jun 16, 2013)

Joeymt3 said:


> I still love mine. It stays in the cradle in my truck. I went to the beach two weeks ago and didn't have to worry about batteries and I had the brightest light out there. I actually shot some video on the beach using the light to watch a fox run by.


Can you share the videos with us.Much appreciated.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Remember, I didn't shoot the video to show case the light so this may not give you a good idea how the light performs. 

Please excuse my wife as she was scared when I started whistling at the fox. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOvrqydgM2w


----------



## xlight (Jun 18, 2013)

Joeymt3 said:


> Remember, I didn't shoot the video to show case the light so this may not give you a good idea how the light performs.
> 
> Please excuse my wife as she was scared when I started whistling at the fox.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOvrqydgM2w



thanks for sharing.interesting that the fox intended to close you while you whistled and lighted toward it.


----------



## tinylittleturtle (Jun 18, 2013)

How much it cost in sg?


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jun 18, 2013)

tinylittleturtle said:


> How much it cost in sg?



I'm not following you.....explain please


----------



## Hank748 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just bought one - really nice: better build quality than I expected, excellent features and functionality and the various modes are perfect for my intended use.
:thumbsup:

Now all I need is to wait for the Fenix RC40 to drop in price a bit...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hank748 said:


> Now all I need is to wait for the Fenix RC40 to drop in price a bit...


That will be a long wait


----------

